# Eagle



## littleowl (Aug 28, 2016)

I was at Eagle heights last week. I photographed this beauty.


----------



## Tony Britton (Aug 29, 2016)

Especially fantastic light on the face in this excellent image!

Tony


----------



## littleowl (Aug 29, 2016)

Yes I was lucky to be in the right position with this one.


----------



## ossian (Aug 29, 2016)

What an outstanding bird. There has been a prgramme to reintroduce Sea Eagles [white tailed eagles] here in Scotland and it has been very successful. I have never seen one in the 'flesh' but have seen a fair few golden eagles in my time.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 29, 2016)

Great shot! You captured this very well.


----------



## bluebreezes (Aug 29, 2016)

That's not an easy shot to get. Nice job with with it. It's so clear.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 29, 2016)

Love the photo. What is dangling from his foot?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 29, 2016)

Great shot Littleowl!


----------

